# Passat B5.5 center vent removal



## VEEDUBB1 (May 1, 2006)

I did a search on this and all the links to pictures and a how too are dead. I really dont want to break this so if anyone has some info or a how to with pics id appriciate it. Thanks. 
J.M


----------



## VEEDUBB1 (May 1, 2006)

nm found one. Im posting the link for future searchers
http://www.passatworld.com/for...82167


----------

